# Cyrus IMAPD - Compilations Probleme



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht nach dem "*Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO*" von Luc De Louw (Link: http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/) eben selbiges zu installieren.
Außer das ich einen neuere Version von der Berkeley DB (HOWTO sagt: 4.0.14 und ich habe 4.2.52) genommen habe, habe ich mich ans HOWTO gehalten.
Bei kompilieren von Cyrus IMAPD bin ich hängen geblieben und konnte auch mit sehr viel googlen etc. nichts finden.
Er bricht immer ab und sagt mir was von:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```
Auf Verdacht hin habe ich ein bißchen mit der Cyrus SASL2 - Library rumgespielt und kam dabei auf folgendes Ergebnis:

```
# ld -lsasl2
ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; not setting start address
```
Könnte es eventuell daran liegen das ich IMAPD nicht kompilieren kann und wenn ja, wie löse ich das Problem?
Wie gesagt, nach viel Google und viel experimentieren konnte ich nicht dahinter kommen.

Danke im voraus,
Marcus


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Januar 2004)

Problem hat sich erledigt. Hier die Hilfe für alle die es wissen wollen:
Man muss in der Datei cyrusdb_db3.c (cyrus-imapd-src-dir/lib) folgende Zeilen einbinden damit cyrus imapd mit db-4.2.52 funktioniert:

```
#define txn_begin(xx1,xx2,xx3,xx4) (xx1)->txn_begin(xx1,xx2,xx3,xx4)
#define txn_commit(xx1,xx2) (xx1)->commit(xx1,xx2)
#define txn_abort(xx1) (xx1)->abort(xx1)
```

Diese Zeilen sollten nach Zeile 82 in der oben genannten Datei gemacht werden. Dann klappt das kompilieren.


----------

